# 50D vs D7000



## scottie2189 (Oct 22, 2010)

So I'm kinda stumped, I have been looking at canon for awhile to upgrade my entry DSLR. I do alot of concert photography (www.scotthill.webs.com) but I am trying to expand be become well rounded as a photographer. Since I am in college both camera's are the same price. BUT I will be buying a 50mm 1.8 lens right out of the gate to join the stock lens that comes on the camera. Is it worth to go nikon since it appears that the lenses are more $$$. 

And will the basic 50mm lens nikon has compatible with the new D7000. I think the D7000 is the way to go, but I am a little unsure.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## ghache (Oct 22, 2010)

your 50mm 1.8 will work perfectly on the d7000.


----------



## mjhoward (Oct 22, 2010)

I have the D7000 and have used the 50D many times.  The D7000 is a much better body.  If you can get them for the same price, its not even a question.  Plus the 50D is a couple of years old now and the D7000 has the latest and greatest tech.  Not to mention video if you ever want to use that, better ISO performance, much faster and more accurate focus, better and more consistent flash,  etc, etc, etc...


----------



## orb9220 (Oct 22, 2010)

Yep wouldn't even be a consideration in my book. D7000!
.


----------

